# Is (Medrol) Methyl-prednisolone the same DOSAGE as Prednisolone?



## ♥AngelBumps♥ (Jan 19, 2008)

Hello helpful pharmacy ladee!

I have an odd question, as I understand the differences between these (and other steroids), but I am just wondering if when the ladies on here are referring to Prednisolone, that they are referring to exactly this and are definitely not referring to Methyl-prednisolone (Medrol), which is different?

The reason I ask is that it seems some ladies take 20-25mg Prednisolone, as say a standard daily dosage, but on the US boards, the ladies take 16 mg Medrol (aka Methyl-Prednisolone, slightly more direct steroid, I believe), then they taper down to 8 mg Methyl-Prednisolone after a positive pregnancy test.

Is 16 mg Methyl-Prednisolone equivalent to 20 mg Prednisolone?
(Or is 8 mg Methyl-prednisolone equivalent to 20 mg Prednisolone)?

....or are they totally different strengths, ie: Methyl-Pred 16 mg, could it be stronger than just plain Pred 20 mg?

I would not only like to understand the differences between these drugs (which I am just getting my head around  ), but I would also like to understand what the difference in milligrams is and which one of the two is the 'stronger' - for want of a better word.

Thanks very much.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Angelbumps,

Basically methylprednisolone is a slightly different chemical and has an increased solubility compared to prednisolone and can be formulated as an injection, as well as oral tablets. 4mg of methylpred is exactly equivalent to 5mg of pred in terms of potency/anti-inflammatory effect. So for someone taking 16mg methylpred this is no different to someone else taking 20mg prednisolone. In terms of clinical effect there is nothing to distinguish between these two drugs, there isn't one 'stronger' than the other (unless of course you are comparing them on different equivalent doses)

Predisolone is the most commonly prescribed glucocorticoid in the UK so I'd imagine that ladies in UK clinics on doses of 20 or 25mg are almost certainly taking prednisolone.

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥ (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi Maz,
As per normal - a world of knowledge!! 
I am compiling some sort of journal, nothing much, just notes on IVF and treatments, meds, etc. Some meds I am not on, but wanted to have a word or two mentioned about them in my jornal.
Thanks v much!
A x


----------

